# Holster For XD 40 Sub-compact need help ASAP



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

So one of the guys I shoot with has asked me to go online and pick up a holster for him for his XD 40 Sub-compact. Here’s what he wants:

Leather
High Rise
Thumb break
No extra leather down by the barrel

He really likes my Galco Fletch for my 4 inch but doesn’t like the fact that there is an inch of leather left at the bottom of the holster. Here’s the thing I was supposed to order it like a week ago and he is getting antsy so I need to go ahead and order one today so let me know as soon as possible. Thanks guys


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok thanks guys... LOL... no biggie I found one. I got him the Don Hume Agent 9. Looks like it will be here in like about a week.


----------

